# 2014 Dodge Ram 1500 troubles



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I drive a Dodge for a work vehicle (not my choice) and I've really had some issues with it. Just wondering if anybody has shared these same problems. 

First off it now has 31,000 miles, been driving it for 2-1/2 years. I don't remember the last time it went over 50 mph since most of my work is close to home. Anyway, two years ago the rotary gear shifter would not allow the trans to shift to drive, neutral or reverse. The dealer towed it in twice and repaired it at no cost. This week it did the same thing and the dealer now claims they cannot duplicate the problem. I asked, why duplicate when it's happened before and the vehicle history should show what has been repaired. But, they claim they have no evidence that it was ever towed in.....wth?

Last year I took it to them to find an engine vibration, they cleaned the mud from under the carriage and said it was fixed. Well it wasn't and I took it back twice so they finally figured it was an A/C bracket was missing a bushing causing the vibration. 

4 weeks ago the radio buttons got stuck, so the radio (AM/FM) has been replaced. 

Last week it was on oil cooler that was leaking, it was repaired on warranty. 

I'm just wondering if anybody here can share these experience's, is this normal for Dodge, seems like a lot of issues for a truck with 31,000 miles.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

.45 said:


> I drive a Dodge for a work vehicle (not my choice) and I've really had some issues with it. Just wondering if anybody has shared these same problems.
> 
> First off it now has 31,000 miles, been driving it for 2-1/2 years. I don't remember the last time it went over 50 mph since most of my work is close to home. Anyway, two years ago the rotary gear shifter would not allow the trans to shift to drive, neutral or reverse. The dealer towed it in twice and repaired it at no cost. This week it did the same thing and the dealer now claims they cannot duplicate the problem. I asked, why duplicate when it's happened before and the vehicle history should show what has been repaired. But, they claim they have no evidence that it was ever towed in.....wth?
> 
> ...


I think it's much like any other truck, especially the US Big 3.

Some people don't have issues, others have quite a few. I have seen the same thing in half ton chevy and ford.

I personally own a Dodge with 37,000 miles. I have had one with issues occurring over 130K. A lot of that was due to improper maintenance by the previous owner. Also sounds like you may have a lazy mechanic. I know diagnosing can be hard, but sometimes they just wash your engine and call it good.

If it is a work truck and being fixed/paid for I wouldn't stress. We all have good and bad stories about various brands. Hope you get more luck with it!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My Ram 3500 with 32000 miles had to have the Ball Joints replaced . One month out of the warranty time frame. I had to buy a extended warranty for $600 and a $100 deductible. The electric seat got stuck in the forward position.


----------

